

A lightweight memory caching module for node.js - fosk
https://github.com/thefosk/node-memory-cache

======
fosk
I built this for a personal project where I needed an internal caching system,
and maybe someone else needs it. I published it on npm, so it's pretty
straightforward to install.

I also think to use it for some features we're building at Mashape.

